# Antiqued Leather Faux



## jnigh (Feb 24, 2011)

Have a job to do where the h.o want me to "match" a leather travel satchel and apply it to some walls in her home. Smooth walls no tex. im thinking a stippling brush, 3-4 colors( a base and 2or 3 glazes) and mix in a few rag techniques to create the desired look. Any thought?s anyone do this kind of faux regularly? i will have a few months to prac. the technique, thankfully. I have quite a bit of faux exp. but this will be challenging!


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

Try a base and one glaze first, do your base let dry then apply your glaze and take light weight painters plastic all wrinkled up over your glaze then brush the air bubbles out with a wallpaper brush, work in small sections at a time. That method should give you the desired effect, just remember that it doesn't have to look just like the handbag, it will be your interpretation of it!


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Mikes way is how we do it. Kind of lightly brush the wrinkled plastic in several directions but not all of it, yank it off and soften with a badger brush. Key is to do sections but glaze an extra foot that wont get touched till the next plastic.....this way you are keeping a wet edge without getting lap lines.

PS...my brother lives in Kalispell and I havent visited in a long while....send airfare and I would be glad to run you through this technique ..


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i use losely balled up brown paper bags to do leather an it turns out great.... they get messy quick so have a bunch handy


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

If you had a picture of what you were trying to match then you may not need to use 3 to 4 colors..... We sometimes use a Chamois in a certain way and get very nice results.. This would be used in a negative technique . I think a picture would help determine the best technique and color(s)


Michael Tust


----------



## jnigh (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks everybody for all the responses! i have thought about the plastic technique, what size of plastic do u use, 8x8? Roadog what ur bros name? and btw i might just fly you up here im gonna be slammed and would love to meet a fellow pt member! Pics to follow really appreciate all the advice guys:notworthy:


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Feel free to fly me in. Thats what I do. Mostly sub for others. Usually to do a job....get it started......or train a crew.
I lived in Great Falls for 15 years. Brother is Steve DeMars. Private contractor for the PO. Also has an old ranch in ST. Marys in east glacier.

Depends on the wall. If its huge, then 8x8 works. Or smaller. If its an 12x8 wall, i'll do the whole wall, but need at least 2 people for larger stuff...sometimes 3. You also need a good grade glaze with a long open time. Not too long but not BM glaze.


----------



## jnigh (Feb 24, 2011)

Roadog, what ya doin the first week of nov.? Ha Ha maybe... dont think i could afford ya! The work to be done is down a stairwell on three angular walls extending into the basement. I will show pics soon. A nice sized job along with the faux work we are also repainting the remainder of the home 3000 square footer, and a "guesthome" above. (about the same size) with disressing, tinted laq. undercoaters, glaze work etc. and thats just the cabinets! Maybe there will be enough $$$ to fly ya in,:thumbup: where you at again? ha ha...


----------



## jnigh (Feb 24, 2011)

oh ya connecticut...


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Well...if the job was bid with the right numbers I think you'll find me affordable. I'm a little more pricey when its gold leafing, graining or trompe l' oeil. I dont just do decorative, as a matter of fact i've been straight painting (subbing out) doing int./ext. I'm a well rounded painter, not fat.....skill level.

The plane ticket probably cost more than me! LOL......But if you want help and we can work me in the budget i'm willing to work with you on money just for flying me out there. Love that part of the country and hav'nt been there in about 12 years. I'll even throw in some classes on gold leafing and wood graining.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

I found a few pictures of some Leather Faux we did years ago.... These were done with a Chamois. The dome was done in Arizona using a Basecoat color... a Metalic Glaze ...then a Brown Glaze.....

The Cabinets had a Basecoat,then one Glaze on top.


Michael Tust


----------



## jnigh (Feb 24, 2011)

great pics tust! are those dome pics the same dome or two diff. ones? when you say chamois, do you literally mean like a auto chamois? Would make sense, u can rinse it, ring it out, and start again right? Neg. technique used in the pics? really great as always!:notworthy:


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks,

Yes an Auto Chamois....First apply the Glaze with a Wash Brush... Or a 3 inch Chip.... Then use the Chamois to Remove the Glaze = A Negative Technique. It matters how the Chamois is folded...crinkled Etc. The only time it is rinsed,is when it gets too much Glaze on the Chamois and is not removing the same. Yes the Dome is the same...just different pic.



Michael Tust


----------



## jnigh (Feb 24, 2011)

great info. really appreciate the advice and pics. gives me somethin to strive for...i will in return post pics and progress.. Mike, do you have employees or freelance etc.


----------



## Tonythepainter (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey more Montana Painters yay : )


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Your Welcome,

I look forward to some Pictures of your project. Basically it is just my wife and I that do the work. Should be finished with Graining a Kitchen this weekend. It is good to get everybody's Ideas on how to do a finish,as you can see there are several interesting ways to get to the finish line.


Michael Tust


----------

